# What should I do??? Stay or not to staY??



## dawn74 (May 25, 2010)

I am a married women of 6 months but have been with my husband for three years. Since we have gotten married things are have gotten worse and worse. To make a very long story short...Since we got married he has been very negative towards me, putting me down, making me feel every decision is wrong. I have two children 16 and 12 who could care less if I stay not. (weigh a little heavier on not). The situation has gotten so bad that I was diagnosed with anxiety and depression. He walked out recently for two weeks and he begged me to try to make it work again and to let him come back. I had already went as far as putting down a deposit on an apartment..because financially I could not afford to live where we were on a single moms income. Now that he is back I just can't seem to get "that" feeling that a wife should have towards her husband. The thing is he is trying to make it work, but normally that only lasts for a little while before things go back to the way they were before. So now I am left even more confused. Do I stay and hope that I can fall back in love with him? Do I seperate and see what life is without him? (longer than two weeks), Do I move on and not prolong the hurt? Needs some advice before I fall apart. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm sorry you are in this situation. Have you been to counseling? I would say without that, then moving on might be your best choice.


----------



## davi018 (May 19, 2010)

no, you shouldn't have to take verbal abuse from anyone. i suggest counseling first an if that doesn't help, then leave him.


----------



## dawn74 (May 25, 2010)

I think the damage is done. I do care for him and wish so bad I had those feelings for him, but the drama in our marriage is horrible. I don't even want to have a sexual relationship at all with him..I have had some counceling and she put me on Lexepro to help..but doesn't change anything.


----------



## allbymyself (May 23, 2010)

dawn74 said:


> I am a married women of 6 months but have been with my husband for three years. Since we have gotten married things are have gotten worse and worse. To make a very long story short...Since we got married he has been very negative towards me, putting me down, making me feel every decision is wrong. I have two children 16 and 12 who could care less if I stay not. (weigh a little heavier on not). The situation has gotten so bad that I was diagnosed with anxiety and depression. He walked out recently for two weeks and he begged me to try to make it work again and to let him come back. I had already went as far as putting down a deposit on an apartment..because financially I could not afford to live where we were on a single moms income. Now that he is back I just can't seem to get "that" feeling that a wife should have towards her husband. The thing is he is trying to make it work, but normally that only lasts for a little while before things go back to the way they were before. So now I am left even more confused. Do I stay and hope that I can fall back in love with him? Do I seperate and see what life is without him? (longer than two weeks), Do I move on and not prolong the hurt? Needs some advice before I fall apart. Thank you in advance for your help.


The leopard never changes it's spots and so I suspect he will go back to his old ways. Leave him.


----------

